# Who Brings their pets with them



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I was just curious who all brings their pets with them? We have a pomeranian :rotflmao1: and we take him with us. He is an "on the leash" dog, so it can be challenging at times, but he does pretty good.


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

We wouldn't even dream of leaving without the dog, a miniature collie. I mean he would be hurt if he didn't get to go. Plus the kids couldn't deal with leaving him behind.

We have to watch, though, because he is quite smart. The first time we left him when we were tent camping, he snuck out the zipper but luckily the neighbor saw and held him at her camp until we came home.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Todd's family and my family has camped a couple times together and we both have dogs. We take our Yorkie, Samson and "Wally" the rescue dog. They love to go camping. At one time before both these dogs, we always took our Pug, Buddy, but he passed away on a camping trip 2 summers ago. We take a bark collar (thanks to this suggestion from Todd and Gail). That is another pet peeve I have. Dogs barking constantly. The bark collar keeps them somewhat quiet when they are on the lease outside. :bang:


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

We also take our dog camping. We keep him on a long leash at the campground, even though its not needed, he doesnt run off or bother anyone. But it is camping etiquette to do so, and we abide by that. He also has his own bed in the camper, ours :shocked:. He lets us sleep with him though, good doggy


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Our neighbor the Minors have a dog. He's a poodle and white. He runs around the neighborhood every morning. He goes everywhere, and then goes in the house. You can pet him, and he doesn't bark all day long.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

My mom has two poodles. A chocolate brown male and an apricot male. The brown one has been camping since he was about 6 weeks old. The apricot started going when he was about 14 weeks.

They love visiting with all the people and the kids especially. The kids in the campgorund come regularly begging to ask if the dogs can go for a walk.

Then it's a power struggle if I am there with my grand children. Those are their grandma's dogs and what right do other kids have to walk THEIR dogs.

Oh well, it is cute listening to the territorial banter.


----------

